# Whats the most dangerous sport?



## hypochondriac

For me it might be aerial ski jump.  Because I cant even ski . For a skilled ski jump aerialist maybe not.
Rugby League here is attracting concern here because of dangerous tackles. 
Serious neck issues are occurring.
We had a death in cricket about 4 years ago. One guy got hit in the neck with a ball. It was awful to witness.


----------



## JustBonee

Long list  of very dangerous sports these days,   but  high speed car racing always looks like a death waiting to happen.


----------



## jujube

Extreme skiing, for one.

Just about anything with the word "extreme" in it.


----------



## hypochondriac

Never played ice hockey. But I reckon those puckin pucks would scare the Hell out of me.


----------



## hypochondriac

Boxing of course. Never forget Smokin Joe Frazier getting beaten to a pulp by Ali. 
My last game of Rugby at 28 years of age I got concussion.Went to tackle someone and was almost knocked out by his knee hitting my head. Spent the night in Hospital.


----------



## Gary O'

hypochondriac said:


> Boxing of course.


Meh

I've boxed
It just hurts
Doesn't even hurt after awhile

I think any sport where you have an *'OH, SH!T!!!'* moment would be considered the most dangerous
At least during that moment


----------



## Camper6

The most dangerous is Football. All kinds of concussions causing permanent damage.


----------



## Gary O'

Camper6 said:


> The most dangerous is Football. All kinds of concussions causing permanent damage.


US 'football'? I'd argue...all that freaking padding

Football as in Rugby?
No argument

I made a poster about this;


----------



## hypochondriac

Lawn Bowls
All that beer drinking between shots. You end being an alcoholic.


----------



## Camper6

U.S. Football. The helmet doesn't stop concussions. Rugby players don't tackle with head hits to the body.


----------



## Gary O'

Camper6 said:


> Rugby players don't tackle with head hits to the body


Yeah, they'd break their freaking necks (no shoulder/collar bone pads)


----------



## AZ Jim

Cheating on a hot tempered woman!


----------



## Gary O'

AZ Jim said:


> Cheating on a hot tempered woman!


Especially south of the border


----------



## mike4lorie

I agree, anything with extreme in it, but I think that 2 man bobsled looks pretty brutal too... I think any sport can be dangerous if you are not suited upright... I lost a few teeth in lacrosse...


----------



## hypochondriac

mike4lorie said:


> I agree, anything with extreme in it, but I think that 2 man bobsled looks pretty brutal too... I think any sport can be dangerous if you are not suited upright... I lost a few teeth in lacrosse...


lost a few teeth in lacrosse!!
thats impressive!


----------



## Gary O'

AZ Jim said:


> Cheating on a hot tempered woman!


Funny thing about that
I was with this older (experienced) senorita when I was quite young
She could do whatever with whoever
Me?
If I gave another woman a side glance, she'd be after me with a knife!

I should look her up
Heh, she'd be in her late 80s


----------



## toffee

I would say English rugby --no helmets for protection ..


----------



## moviequeen1

Two sports I think are dangerous are downhill /shalom skiing because the skiier is coming down the hill at  very fast pace.If they miss the gate, crash into the safety mesh they still can do damage to their knees or other parts of their body
The other sport is cliff diving,if the diver jumps too soon and miscalulates when they hit the water,they could become paralyzed or die


----------



## Ken N Tx

Most back yard sports start with "Watch this hold my beer!"


----------



## JustBonee

Camper6 said:


> U.S. Football. The helmet doesn't stop concussions. Rugby players don't tackle with head hits to the body.



Yes.  Watching an NFL game up close from field level on several occasions,   I just couldn't believe the speed at which they run into each other ....
Definitely not good for your health!


----------



## fmdog44

Now it is marbles - very painful to get up off the knees!


----------



## win231

AZ Jim said:


> Cheating on a hot tempered woman!


Nailed it!


----------



## AnnieA

Boxing.  Can't understand how people are allowed to pummel heads like they do.  Two boxers died in one week last month.

For me it was rappelling.  The doofus that tied the rope we were using tied it to a tree next to a crack in the rock face.   On my way down, the rope slipped into the crack which gave it a lot of slack and caused me to flip upside down.   I couldn't right myself until over halfway down.   Thank God, the guy belaying was great!   Needless to say, I didn't take that up as a sport.


----------



## Lc jones

I think it’s a cliff diving


----------



## jerry old

I vote for bull riders, not that many out  there, crawling on a 16-1700 pound bull is crazy 
The martial arts in cages in not a sport, it's savagery.


----------



## jerry old

And, or
Bull
man with long knife


----------



## Lara

hypochondriac said:
			
		

> What is The Most Dangerous Sport?


Love. The loser ends up with a broken heart. 
That was just the first thing that popped into my 
head when I saw the title for some reason.
I don't really think of love as a sport. Though some do I guess.


----------



## Silverfox

Auto Racing has to be up there. Even though those cars are suppose to be built with all these safety gadgets in them those drivers are going extremely fast and just one mistake could be a disaster.


----------



## jerry old

Nope, all wrong.  
The world's most dangerous sport is talking to a female when the topic slides over to her age and she states: 
 "Guess?"


----------



## DaveA

Gary O' said:


> I've boxed
> It just hurts
> Doesn't even hurt after awhile


 Especially if, or when, you take one right on the button - -doesn't hurt at all for a few minutes - -until you "wake up".


----------



## jujube

Ferret legging.


----------



## Roadwarrior

Bull Riding or Bartending, try to get life insurance if you do either one.


----------



## FastTrax

I believe swimming claims more lives in America then any other recreational sport.

The list below is a global ranking of sports risk factors, injuries and deaths.

www.tiebreaker.com/deadliest-sports-on-earth-ranked/


----------



## RadishRose

FastTrax said:


> I believe swimming claims more lives in America then any other recreational sport.
> 
> The list below is a global ranking of sports risk factors, injuries and deaths.
> 
> www.tiebreaker.com/deadliest-sports-on-earth-ranked/


That's an interesting list. The number 1 most deadly is one I've never heard of-

*Wingsuit flying 





*
Somehow, it makes me want to laugh.


----------



## FastTrax

RadishRose said:


> That's an interesting list. The number 1 most deadly is one I've never heard of-
> 
> *Wingsuit flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Somehow, it makes me want to laugh.



I hope those are parachutes on their backs.


----------



## MarciKS

*the most dangerous sport is p*****g off your wife.*


----------



## jerry old

'good old boys,' liquored up- 'Get your guns boys, us go shot us some varmints.'


----------



## Nathan

AZ Jim said:


> Cheating on a hot tempered woman!



I somehow knew this one would pop up!     True story!


----------



## Keesha

Whichever one you try ( that looks dangerous),  that you aren’t good at.


----------



## win231

Nathan said:


> I somehow knew this one would pop up!     True story!


Interesting choice of words.


----------



## PamfromTx

Due to personal reasons, I'd have to say football.  My g-nephew got hurt badly on the same leg (twice) last year and required two major surgeries to repair the damage on his ligaments/bones.  Being the star football player, the other teams were out to get him.  I cry every time I think of that period of time in his life.  He is unable to participate in sports any longer due to the damage to his leg.  He wanted to play football this year and even went up to sign up ... when suddenly Coach Beza (his mother) showed up and told him he was not playing football.  I love him with all of my heart and it breaks my heart that he can't participate in any sports.  He'll always be my baby.  By the way, he had hoped to get a scholarship to an university and play baseball.  Instead he will be attending nursing school to receive a BSN.    Here he is celebrating his birthday with a swimming pool birthday party.  He grew up too fast.


----------



## 911

jerry old said:


> Nope, all wrong.
> The world's most dangerous sport is talking to a female when the topic slides over to her age and she states:
> "Guess?"


Or, “Does this dress make me look fat?”


----------



## PamfromTx

Deleted


----------



## Lewkat

Cave hunting or spelunking.


----------



## win231

911 said:


> Or, “Does this dress make me look fat?”


Especially risky when you answer, "No.  Your fat makes you look fat."


----------



## old medic

Land Speed Racing motorcycles.....
Lost a few good friends over the years


----------



## Ferocious

*Whats the most dangerous sport?*

*Playing....'Catch the girl, kiss the girl', I always ended up with a thick ear.  *


----------



## Aunt Marg

My husbands favourite... the Isle of Man TT.


----------



## old medic

Aunt Marg said:


> My husbands favourite... the Isle of Man TT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have your husband ride along with our Son...


----------



## Aunt Marg

Thanks for this!

Dear husband has to see this!

You probably just made his night!


----------



## MickaC

MARRIAGE.........


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Marg said:


> My husbands favourite... the Isle of Man TT.


*I've been there and seen it, how they don't fall off going around corners amazes me.  *


----------



## Ferocious

MickaC said:


> MARRIAGE.........


*And I'm told that divorce is even more scarier.  *


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ferocious said:


> *I've been there and seen it, how they don't fall off going around corners amazes me. *


That would be a dream come true for my husband.


----------



## old medic

old medic said:


> Land Speed Racing motorcycles.....
> Lost a few good friends over the years


Lost Another..... great guy around the pits....
https://www.thedrive.com/accelerato...-holder-ralph-hudson-dies-after-252-mph-crash
God Speed Ralph


----------



## Aunt Marg

My husband says, hunting a human being, even though it's not a sport.

Being in law enforcement and having to follow, find, and arrest a dangerous, hardened criminal who's capable of murder and has murdered.


----------

